# Another Rifle Suggestion Thread



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Guys,
I'm in the process of researching new rifle and scope options. Pretty sure I got the scope narrowed down, now I need help with the rifle. This will be
used mostly for deer hunting.

After reading through a few pages on here, it appears a lot of you like Savages. I will admit, I was always under the impression they were cheapos, but it sounds like they are good shooters right out of the box and that's what I'm looking for. A guy can always put a new stock on, as i've heard the factory stocks are pretty cheap. Any thoughts on the Weather Warrior model or the Varmint? I'm also liking the idea of spending $600-650 vs $1100 on a Vanguard.

I have also been looking into the following:
Weathery Vanguard Sub-MOA 
Weatherby Vanguard Back Country
Remington 700 SPS
Reminton 700 XCR
Tika T3 Lite
Sako 85, but that's a little more than I want to spend.
Model 70 Extreme Weather SS
Any others I may have overlooked?

I've shot my Browning A-bolt for years so I'm pretty oblivious to what's out there these days.

Thanks!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Adam,

I already told you what I think, thought I'd give you a little more info that isn't just my opinion.



> *Team Savage Dominates F Class World Championships in Bisley, England*
> 
> It seems hard to believe you can compete and win at the highest levels of long-range shooting competition with a stock factory rifle, but thatâ€™s exactly what Team Savage did at the recent F Class world championships in Bisley, England. The team dominated the F-T/R division, winning a total of 14 medals at the World Championships proper and various side matches associated with the event.


http://www.savagearms.com/BreakingNews08192009.htm

Story was also printed in this months American Rifleman.

Good luck with your rifle search. You really can't go too wrong with any you mentioned. Some just take more work than others. And sometimes you get a good one right away and won't have to make any changes.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

how about the howa 1500 varmint supreme or just the howa hogue


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Take a look at this one!

http://www.savagearms.com/16fhss.htm


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have the Weather Warrior in 22-250. It has the old stock and still shoots nearly everything under 3/4 inch. Some rounds like the Blackhills are under 1/2 inch.
I have read nothing but good about the new Savage Accu Stock. The Weather Warrior that Longshot listed should be an excellent rifle.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Adam,

When I sent that PM the other day and mentioned the B&C Medalist stock, I had completely forgotten that Savage came out with the accustock. It would be as good as the B&C, has the same type of aluminum bedding block.

Go with the Savage, get a good set of mounts and rings and a decent scope. You'll be happy.

huntin1


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

how about the ruger m77


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't like the Ruger bolt actions, mostly because of the angled front action screw. Tough to keep them consistant, at least in my experience. If you don't mind groups of 1.5 to 2" at 100 yards, they're OK.

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Made a quick stop in Scheels today. Took a serious look at the Vanguard Sub MOA for $800, then made the mistake of picking up the 700 XCR and Sako Finnlight. Loved the Finnlight, thought the XCR was pretty good as well. I don't think I can justify spending $1500 on the Sako though. They didn't have a new Savage with an Accustock so I couldn't get a feel for that. I hope to before I make a purchase....Hated the Tika. Liked the Model 70, but hated how the safety operates.

I was finally leaning towards the XCR and they told me the wonderful news that it didn't come in a 308. So, I'm back to square one, or buy another 270. I looked at the 700 SPS and thought that was a chep stock. If I went that route I would have to replace the stock before I would be happy with it.

Oh well, I can always bow hunt during rifle season if I don't get a gun in time.

Good news though, I got the scope narrowed down to a Leupold Mark 4 LR/T 4-14x40 with either the mil dot or the tactical milling reticle.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you can drop that kind of money on a leupy scope why not just go with the Sako??? Doesn't seem like $$$ is a big deal to you.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

laite319 said:


> If you can drop that kind of money on a leupy scope why not just go with the Sako??? Doesn't seem like $$$ is a big deal to you.


Of course money is a big deal to me. I have some gift cards to burn up, money from a recent gun sale, and have been budgeting for the purchase.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

laite319 said:


> If you can drop that kind of money on a leupy scope why not just go with the Sako??? Doesn't seem like $$$ is a big deal to you.


Of course money is a big deal to me. I have some gift cards to burn up, money from a recent gun sale, and have been budgeting for the purchase.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Ihave heard alot of good things about the tmr. M1 turrets on that scope cant remember?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> I don't like the Ruger bolt actions, mostly because of the angled front action screw. Tough to keep them consistant, at least in my experience. If you don't mind groups of 1.5 to 2" at 100 yards, they're OK.
> 
> huntin1


It's ok to be biased, but 1.5 to 2", come on really, guess I have the only 4 ruger M77's that are shooters then.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Adam, I wasn't being negative, I am just saying you might as well get the best you can afford. If you want the sako budget a little more and get it. Otherwise you will catch yourself thinking. "Damn,I wish I would have....."


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The M77 MkIIs that I have been around fit the 1.5-2 inch class. I admit I have not taken as much time with mine as my other rifles, but off the shelf my M77s don't come close to my Savages,Rems,or T/C. In fact, even 2 of my ARs shoot better.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

laite319 said:


> Adam, I wasn't being negative, I am just saying you might as well get the best you can afford. If you want the sako budget a little more and get it. Otherwise you will catch yourself thinking. "Damn,I wish I would have....."


I know that feeling all to well, I hate it.... :beer:

OK, I waffle more than Brett Favre himself. I am overthinking this crap way too much....BUT

I think somebody questioned earlier about the Mark 4 coming with M1 turrets. I thought I had my research done, but apparently not, as their website doesn't show it coming with them. Also, their website doesnt show it coming with a TMR, which is the reason I was going to go with Leupoold. Their catalog for some reason does. ???? 
A Monarch 42mm mil dot would be more than enough scope for me.

Buy the cheaper scope and put the money towards a better rifle????


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the Ruger bolt actions, mostly because of the angled front action screw. Tough to keep them consistant, at least in my experience. If you don't mind groups of 1.5 to 2" at 100 yards, they're OK.
> ...


I've had 2, a 22-250 and a 30-06. That was that best I ever got. Actually in the case of the 30-06 I'm being generous. If you have 4 that do better, you're lucky.

Biased? Maybe. But, I agree with with Townsend Whelen, at least I believe it was he who said "Only accurate rifles are interesting."

The Rugers I've had just weren't all that accurate, well except for my 10/22. Does that count?

huntin1


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, I must just be lucky.

I have two of the old M77's with tang safeties and absolutely love them. The only thing done was free floating the barrel and lightened up the trigger a bit. They were both one ragged hole shooters. Until I eventually shot out the barrel on my 22-250. Then I went custom on it, 26" bull barrel, Boyd's stock and glass bedded the whole thing.

1 M77 MKII was one ragged hole out of the box, and only better when I freefloated.

1 M77 hawkeye - great trigger out of the box, and another 1 ragged hole shooter.

Had two savages in the late 90's, early 00's. Sold them both. They shot well, just didn't prefer them. Much rougher actions, cheaper wood, cheaper feel to the rifle, recoil lugs were not a cosistent width causing rifle flex and the need to bed the lug and I just like rifles that just look good in a classic sense. Also prefer controlled round feed.

I still own 2 model 340 - 222's and they are shooters themselves.

Just like pickups or anything else to each their own, and IMO, the M77 action is the absolute best action built, bar none.

In my experience with most of current production rifles from the major makers, almost all are shooters, unless you get a lemon, which they all are prone to make. Nobody get's away with making crap anymore (see winchester before they went broke).

Many of the manufacturer's have stripped down their production lines at different times in the near past and retooled/changed the way they were doing it. Savage did it, ruger has done it, winchester basically did it when they went broke and are now reborn. So if you have something in mind you like, go for it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

AdamFisk said:


> Buy the cheaper scope and put the money towards a better rifle????


Well, that's one option.

If it were me, and it was awhile back, I'd go with the Savage, Nikon Monarch, Farrell base, good set of rings, TPS, Badger, etc. And then spend the extra money on ammo. As much as possible.

But then that's just me. 

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

you can have what ever turrets that you want put on it and what ever reticle you want if you go on leupys custom shop on the web site and it is not that expensive


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Adam, I think the Savage out of the box will beat anything. However, this rifle is driving me nuts. I sure would like to try one.

http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... _recon.asp

However, if it didn't shoot I could always lap the locking lugs myself. That is the biggest problem I have found with Remington. I could also recrown the barrel myself. That is a problem I have seen on some of my Remingtons also. I had three of the heavy barrel 22-250 and all had crap crowns. Same with two of the heavy barrel 223's that I had.

I wouldn't hesitate for a moment on the 4X16 Nikon Monarck with mil-dot. I replaced my Mark IV on my 300 Mag with the Monarck. It had a Sightron in between. The Sightron is tough as nails, but my right eye is getting bad and me and the scope didn't get along. Also, I wanted 1/4 inch clicks and the Sightron was 1/8. No problem if your not shooting past 600 yards.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

plainsman that is what i shoot in .308 with the 4.5-14 buckmaster on top with talley one piece light wieght mounts. Now that i just started reloading it loves 150 grn bullets especially the nosler bt with 46 grn of varget loaded to about 2.810 col. Have a little room left in the mag so might load just a little longer. the stock is alright but will upgrade at some time and also want to get a nsx( want ffp with moa reticle npr1 with moa adjustments) just got to get the wife to go for that. Trigger is nice you can adjust down just seems that some times it creeps back up to a little heavier than i want. I like shooting it i think the muzzle jump is reduced with the porting on the barrell but might be imagining that. Overall with reloads it is 3/4 moa or little better gun if i do my part but waiting for deer season is going to give me a ulcer i am so excited this year. It seems light and balanced not going to be a problem to hike with this gun. So far i have about 350 rounds shot and love it just trying to explain to the wife why i have to keep trying differnt bullets and loads for the hell of it is hard for her to understand. Next on the list is the bergers and barnes bullets.

But for what i have seen those fence post looking savages are damn hard to beat for out of the box accuarcy. They just plain shoot.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kurt try 43 gr of Ramshot TAC with 165 gr. I am guessing you will go under 1/2 inch.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I only have one m77 mk2 and that I have had for almost 15 years now and its been nothing but one raged hole 5 shot groups at 100 since the day I baught it with both remington cheapos and winchester supreme balistic silver tips and have not done annything to it other than put a nikon scope on it


----------

